# FCC kicks RFD-TV off PI channels



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

In an order and declaratory ruling issued Dec. 4, the FCC found "that RFD-TV does not qualify for carriage on capacity set aside by DBS providers (for public interest networks) when it acts like a commercial entity and favors certain programming."

The FCC said that RFD-TV no longer qualifies as a PI channel "so long as it engages in this conduct". The request for the ruling came from Farm Journal, and a "number of parties, including ... Free Press" joined that side of the argument.

In its ruling, the FCC took issue with RFD's exclusive relationship with Superior Livestock Auctions, which produces the only auction broadcasts that RFD will show. "By airing the programming of Superior to the exclusion of others, RFD-TV provides the livestock auctions of one company a leg up on the livestock auctions conducted by other companies," the ruling said.

Farm Journal also objected to other RFD-TV shows, such as RV Today, and Living the Country Life, which appear to sell merchandise and direct viewers to commercial web sites. The FCC did not address whether those other shows would violate the PI guidelines, but wrote, "We recognize the seriousness of these allegations, however, and emphasize that we may address these issues at a later date."

Text: http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-06-172A1.txt
Word DOC: http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-06-172A1.doc
PDF: http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-06-172A1.pdf


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BTW: This ruling does not mean RFD-TV must be removed from the satellite lineups only that it will not count toward the PI requirements until they modify their content.

Whether the minimum rent that a PI is required to pay is enough to satisfy a satellite provider who is not getting credit for carrying a PI along with the payment is the question. Als if RFD-TV does not regain PI status satellite companies need to find a new PI.

The good news for E* is that by renting a transponder to NPS they have reduced their system capacity at 119° and likely no longer need as many PIs at that location and on their system. So they won't have to replace RFD-TV.


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

so what makes a channel eligible to be a public interest channel? i'm confident that BYUTV would refuse to air some of the programming on FSTV and vice versa. so what makes these channels public interest?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Read the FCC's statement for a definition.

It looks like it was the money changing hands for exclusive airtime that tripped the flag. Similar programming was refused while an "exclusive" was granted to a major supporter of the channel.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

I think the commercial nature of some programs is the issue, not religious content. I enjoy many RFD-TV programs, but some are just 30-60 minute infomercials. Those I just tune out. As much as I like RFD-TV(especially the classic tractor shows) I don't disagree with the FCC's ruling.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

jonsnow said:


> Hey FCC, there is something called freedom of religion and speech in some paper called the constitution. Welcome to the Soviet United States.


  This is about the Public Interest channel slots that were set aside to ensure :sure: that some of the DBS spectrum would be used to educate the public in a non-commercial manner. RFD-TV had qualified as a non-profit educational channel, but this ruling said that its programming was getting way too commercial.

There's nothing about religion or free speech in this ruling. If RFD-TV wants to broadcast as a commercial channel, it's welcome to do so, but then it won't satisfy the requirement to carry a certain number of educational, non-commercial networks.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

FTA Michael said:


> This is about the Public Interest channel slots that were set aside to ensure :sure: that some of the DBS spectrum would be used to educate the public in a non-commercial manner. RFD-TV had qualified as a non-profit educational channel, but this ruling said that its programming was getting way too commercial.
> 
> There's nothing about religion or free speech in this ruling. If RFD-TV wants to broadcast as a commercial channel, it's welcome to do so, but then it won't satisfy the requirement to carry a certain number of educational, non-commercial networks.


As much as I like RFD, you are correct. If it does not meet being a Public Interest channel,then it would not be fair to consider it one and get the carriage it does.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

What do I have to do to get the free PI Pack mentioned on the Dish channel chart? Dish's web site doesn't even mention its availability. With my current equipment I guessing it would be simple to do...bring out second dish, plug it into Dish 500, point it at 61 or 148 (not sure which for AZ), run check switch and voila--5 extra PI channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Xandir said:


> What do I have to do to get the free PI Pack mentioned on the Dish channel chart? Dish's web site doesn't even mention its availability. With my current equipment I guessing it would be simple to do...bring out second dish, plug it into Dish 500, point it at 61 or 148 (not sure which for AZ), run check switch and voila--5 extra PI channels.


What are you currently subscribing to? If you subscribe to AT100 or above your receiver is already authorized for all the PIs ... If you subscribe to DISHFamily or less you can call Dish and get them activated. You have to subscribe to something to get the free PI channels from E*.

Beyond authorization you have it right ... just point a dish and wire it into your system.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

James Long said:


> What are you currently subscribing to?


I have AT250 with a Dish 500. So in order to watch the Pentagon Channel all I have to do is pick up the cost of installing an extra dish?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Yup! You'll also get the other "wing" satellite PI channels. Classic Arts Showcase is the only reason I've kept my second dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And based on your sig (which I must have missed unless you just changed it) if you have a DPP Twin as it states installation would involve running a wire from a second Dish500 or Dish300 pointed at 61.5° or 148° connected to the "in" port of the DPP Twin. If that is a DP Twin (not DPP) you will need a switch (a DPP44).


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

The signature was already there, all I did was add the "Top 250" line to it after our conversation above. I guess it's noticeable now. 

Yeah, it's got the third port. If I can't get my original installer to help me with this, what would be better (or cheaper?) to connect, a 300 or 500?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Either will work. There are a lot of 500s out there for cheap. Just make sure you get a DishPro LNB (not DPP or legacy) for the second dish.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Would a used Sky Angel dish work?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As long as it has a Dish Pro LNB. Otherwise, a single LNB should be easy to pick up cheap.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

James Long said:


> As long as it has a Dish Pro LNB. Otherwise, a single LNB should be easy to pick up cheap.


And it was! I found a used dealer on the outskirts of town today and got the mount, dish, LNBF and cable for $35! Peaked it with my trusty Winegard satellite finder at 148° (silly me thinking my dish was going to see 61.5 @ 24° above the horizon from my location), ran a check switch and in no time I was viewing _Congratulations! You are pointed at the 148° orbital location_ (with an average signal strength of 90).

And I did it all by myself, no tech needed! 

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

FOLLOW UP:

The original installer of my system _finally_ called back today (after calling them on Monday about this) and quoted me $150.00 for what I did myself for $35.00. No need to go into here what I told them to do. Since the guy I bought the equipment from is an authorized Dish retailer, I think I'm gonna use him for my future business.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

You also get access to PI channels on 61.5 for free (installation, dish, all equipment) if you also happen to be upgrading to HD and you can't see 129, so they set you up with 61.5.


----------

